# Newbie needing some experienced wilders help!



## helen (Jun 27, 2010)

HI, am new to the whole camper thing after years of canvas! loving it though already! planning trip from York to Newquay in August. Any tips, places to stay en-route would be greatfully received.
Kind regards from, an up front small child, a sicky dog and a back seat partner, should have chedked out the seat belt laws before buying!, though the small child is loving it! 
PS
After a fab weekend trawling the NE coast can't believe how freindly everyone has been that we've met, roll on the reast of the summer!
Helen


----------



## maingate (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi Helen and welcome to the site.

It is a good job you did not bump into me while in the North East. I am a right grumpy old git and would have spoiled your weekend.

Google `The Portsmouth Arms`, it is on Dartmoor (or Exmoor or some other moor). Anyway, it is on the way down to Newquay. He welcomes m/homers and posts on here now and again. Good food, good beer and good music he says. Personally I do not believe a word of it (you see, I told you I was a grumpy old git).

If you want info on wilding spots down there, then it`s no good asking me. We have a few yokels as members on here and no doubt they will help a lady in distress.


----------



## Canalsman (Jun 28, 2010)

Welcome Helen 

There are a goodly number of wilding spots recorded on this site that will cover your route, and you can browse those in the appropriate forum.

That said, as a free member, access is not unlimited.

If you want unrestricted access, consider becoming a site supporter - click the link at the top right for more info. (Just £15 for a year - you'll save that by not paying a night or two's site fees ...)

As a site supporter there's a Wild Camping Map & POI forum where you can download Google Earth and satnav POI information for more than 1600 spots in England, Wales and Scotland.

This is continually updated with new spots, and revisions to existing spots, from information posted on this site.

And don't hesitate to ask any questions you might have.

Have fun on your hols!

Regards

Chris


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi Helen and welcome to the wildies, plenty of info on this site but to have access to all the of the site including wild camping spots you will need to be a member - see top right hand corner of page *"Become a site Supporter" *well worth it.


Pics:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html


Info:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html


----------



## Tigatigatiger (Jun 28, 2010)

Welcome

re. sicky dog, try a few and i mean just a few drops of peppermint essential oil on the floor of your camper or on a cloth, do it so the dog can move away from the oil if they want to. As essential oils are not really oils, they evaporate quickly so add a drop or two more every hour or so, if needed.

When we first got "hymie" my one of mine was not a happy bunny, but with some peppermint oil he soon settles down. makes the van smell nice too!


----------



## helen (Jun 30, 2010)

grumpy? noo! thanks for that is jsut the sort of help I needed!
Helen


----------



## helen (Jun 30, 2010)

will definately be trying the peppermint! he did settle down toward the end of the weekend, maybe he just needs more on the road practice!
Helen


----------



## helen (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi all

looks like becoming a site supporter is the way forward, not being used to these sorts of sites I wasn't sure if it was worth it, but will find my way around the site and think I def need to join up. Newquay is a long way for me, not used to driving any distance so should be an nterseting journey, will try and do more than one hour bite size stretches! This is a mission I've wanted to do for a long time so wish me luck and I need as much help as I can get! the pub stop over sounds just the trick!

Helen


----------



## winchman (Jun 30, 2010)

One way you can possibly save the £15 is when you take your insurance out, most insurers offer a  discount if you belong to a club, I use Pete Best to insure mine and as I belong to a club and limit the miles I only pay about £120 a year fully comp with full recovery.
And I feel you will get more than £15 worth of usefull information from this site


----------

